# Nissan Reinforces Plant In Defense Of Future Earthquakes



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan is looking to strengthen some key plants in an effort to minimize damage from future earthquakes starting with the heavily damaged Iwaki engine plant in the Fukushima prefecture.

The Iwaki plant is being repaired ahead of schedule, receiving a reinforced foundation costing $37 million USD. Carlos Ghosn, CEO of Renault and Nissan, stated that the facility will be repaired first out of necessity.

Even with the high cost to strengthen the foundation of plants, studies have shown that the next big earthquake could come sonner than later. The Prime Minister of Japan recently shut down the Chubu Electric Power Co. nuclear plant because studies show an 87 percent likelihood of a high- magnitude earthquake occurring in the next 30 years.

More: *Nissan Reinforces Plant In Defense Of Future Earthquakes* on AutoGuide.com


----------

